# Where's Cocko?



## Rowy (14/6/12)

Where in the bloody hell is cocko? Any sightings anyone? Run off with his gay lover perhaps? Porkspun himself to death? Shacked up with Elvis? Or just went to where Bribie went a little while ago. h34r:


----------



## kelbygreen (14/6/12)

he is alive very much but he doesnt post anymore. From what I can tell he comes on late at night and not sure if he browses the forum or not.


----------



## Rowy (14/6/12)

kelbygreen said:


> he is alive very much but he doesnt post anymore. From what I can tell he comes on late at night and not sure if he browses the forum or not.




Thought he might now be inhabiting that nether world that Silo Ted and yasmani have gone to.


----------



## Spiesy (14/6/12)

he is being a girl, which is shame now that I'm involved with this forum

sc.


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/12)

Saw him the other week. He's fine. 
He is sick of lazy fks on Ahb... Oh hang on that's me. ...


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (14/6/12)

Apparently hanging out with butters


----------



## donburke (14/6/12)

rumour has it that he is being held hostage by phil jones

we miss you cocko


----------



## Rowy (14/6/12)

donburke said:


> rumour has it that he is being held hostage by phil jones
> 
> we miss you cocko



I did hear a rumour that he had shacked up with Juliar Gillard in the lodge after a big piss up with the first bloke but I discounted it because even Juliar would have better taste than that.


----------



## donburke (14/6/12)

Rowy said:


> I did hear a rumour that he had shacked up with Juliar Gillard in the lodge after a big piss up with the first bloke but I discounted it because even Juliar would have better taste than that.




looks like we heard the same rumour that he was with some useless ****


----------



## kelbygreen (14/6/12)

lol he came in the chat about a week ago and abused everyone logged in that doesnt talk. Was funny shit! then he abused me as i didnt have him on a friends list or something lol


----------



## Spork (14/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Thought he might now be inhabiting that nether world that Silo Ted and yasmani have gone to.




I miss yasmani.


----------



## rotten (14/6/12)

yasmani for prime minister, or cocko, or butters, or silo ted :huh:


----------



## bignath (14/6/12)

Or speedie....

Ahh, those were the days...


----------



## pk.sax (14/6/12)

Piss off you wankers!

Leave my cock alone.


----------



## Malted (14/6/12)

rotten said:


> yasmani for prime minister, or cocko, or butters, or silo ted :huh:




Much Pishab for everyone!


----------



## manticle (14/6/12)

Except he tried to **** my sister.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/6/12)

Someone said he was working at a dairy and was having some scooter problems .....



Cheers
BBB


----------



## rotten (14/6/12)

soft cocko's :lol: 

Can't you take some soft criticism


----------



## rotten (14/6/12)

Is that :icon_offtopic: 



apologies to the OP


----------



## jyo (14/6/12)

I bet he's playing tennis.


----------



## Fents (15/6/12)

smoking shards no doubt


----------



## QldKev (15/6/12)

Found him


----------



## Florian (15/6/12)

QldKev said:


> Found him




Just how I always imagined him.


----------



## Cocko (21/6/12)

You FUCKIN homs!

Ok, you are all sort of right... 

I have been, smoking shards, thus dressing up as a girl and playing tennis on a skateboard with butters, PJ is Still AC... so pretty tired...

I have checked in every now and then to see how many threads Truman can start.. and seeing if Acasta and Florian make some form of "relationship".. both homs.

Is bribie still around? I heard he has been re-posting photos? - unheard of.... WTF? 

Also, would hate to miss the best Bum screen shot and win some beer from chappo! 

Ok, so... better post some porkspin links and get banned.



notsopunkinstyleaddingtonamecocko


----------



## Acasta (21/6/12)

Cocko said:


> You FUCKIN homs!
> 
> Ok, you are all sort of right...
> 
> ...



You're the one who invited me to your warehouse out on the bad side of northcote, with promise of free shit. You rapist.


----------



## Cocko (21/6/12)

Acasta said:


> You're the one who invited me to your warehouse out on the bad side of northcote, with promise of free shit. You rapist.



Please dont use the 'R' word in public but you are welcome to the free shit.... you hom.

Cheers


----------



## jyo (21/6/12)

He's back! Wait, who?


----------



## punkin (22/6/12)

Good to see you back out of the PM closet.





YouNeedCapitalsForTheLongNamesPunkin


----------



## Gar (22/6/12)




----------



## Malted (22/6/12)




----------



## homebrewkid (22/6/12)

Malted said:


> View attachment 55368





ha ha he is just going to love that watch the porkspin though LOL :lol:


----------



## Gavo (22/6/12)

Like some of us, justy loose our online Mojo for a while, good to see you around Cocko.

Cheer
Gavo.


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

jyo said:


> He's back! Wait, who?



Ya mum.



punkin said:


> Good to see you back out of the PM closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ThanksForTheTipOnTheLongNamesCocko!



Gar said:


>



HAHA! Cheers mate!



Malted said:


> View attachment 55368



You love me and my abusive manner...



Gavo said:


> Like some of us, justy loose our online Mojo for a while, good to see you around Cocko.
> 
> Cheer
> Gavo.



Thanks mate, good to be back and copping it again, some can be a little too serious about things around here..

:super:


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/12)

I aint takin the middle nut cocko :huh:


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I aint takin the middle nut cocko :huh:



So choose a side mate! HAHA!


----------



## Gavo (22/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I aint takin the middle nut cocko :huh:



Cockos' got three nuts? :huh: 

Gavo.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/12)

Gavo said:


> Cockos' got three nuts? :huh:
> 
> Gavo.



Jyo tells me, qoute " poor bastard may as well have 3 nuts , with the size of that thing"

:lol:


----------



## dougsbrew (22/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Jyo tells me, qoute " poor bastard may as well have 3 nuts , with the size of that thing"
> 
> :lol:




hey, it was a very cold water in that pool, wish he had kept his bathers on...


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Jyo tells me, qoute " poor bastard may as well have 3 nuts , with the size of that thing"
> 
> :lol:






dougsbrew said:


> hey, it was a very cold water in that pool, wish he had kept his bathers on...



Hey, I prefer to swim that way and have been blessed to be hung with what I call my 'Cashew'

I was hoping this thread would not go down this path but if you guys wanna chat about said 'Cashew' then...

The awkward part is, the third is located on my wrist, which makes shaking hands a little uncomfortable... for the shakee not so much me, as it sort of tickles.

 

Homs.


----------



## jyo (22/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Jyo tells me, qoute " poor bastard may as well have 3 nuts , with the size of that thing"
> 
> :lol:



Brad, it really is quite pathetic. I feel like a drunkard at the pub rummaging through the peanut bowl.


----------



## Fish13 (22/6/12)

Welcome back mate! I finally kegged a beer and used my taps. And my 2 yo just drank it. Not good but dam she holds her booze better than me!


----------



## Cocko (22/6/12)

Awesome mate, I have not known a brewer who has so reluctantly had kegs and not used them..

RE: your 2 yo.. awkward.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

Poor bloke still hasn't found himself


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Poor bloke still hasn't found himself
> 
> View attachment 55377



Where am I?


----------



## Rowy (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Where am I?




Walking around with your head stuck firmly up your fundament I'd suggest.


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Walking around with your head stuck firm.ly up your fundament I'd suggest.



YOU started this!!

All I wanted to do is take a break and relax... no thread needed.

Such a carnt.

I blame you for my current incompetence... and she does too, screams your name and all!!

c&nt.


----------



## Rowy (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> YOU started this!!
> 
> All I wanted to do is take a break and relax... no thread needed.
> 
> ...




Is that incompetence, incontinence or impotence? Perhaps all three!


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Is that incompetence, incontinence or impotence? Perhaps all three!



Its concomitants, sorry damn keyboard is playing up.

Still, you are a hom.

Close thread.


----------



## Northside Novice (20/12/18)

So did anyone actually find Sir Cocko? 
Pls don’t say me he behind some new and important breweries


----------



## Northside Novice (12/8/20)

Hello . . . .

is it Cocko , your look8mg for ????


----------

